# Werbt mich!



## Chesterboi (29. Dezember 2013)

Moin moin,

suche jemanden der mich werbt !

Was ich dafür haben will:

- WoW Classic
- 20 Euro

Wer Interesse hat hier schreiben.


----------



## hoti82 (17. Januar 2014)

besorg dir die sachen selbst und ich werbe dich ich finde es bescheuert warum soll ich für etwas bezahlen wovon ich nix hab^^


----------

